# Who runs a rear blade



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thinking way to much Who makes a rear plow like the Truck rear plows
Think be a good deal for ATV to run one for tight areas
My sidewalk guy ask me about one I seen one on youtube just no luck finding one


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

I've never seen one comercially produced, but a few people on here have built them.

I was considering building one this winter ^so I can leave the front bucket on for moving snow around.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

As I remember Cycle Country, Kolpin and Swisher make versions of a 3 point system for ATV's, you might check their web sites. I also have one I made years ago, check my pics to see it. From what I found rear systems aren't very good for moving snow.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

hghgrad;1385223 said:


> I've never seen one comercially produced, but a few people on here have built them.
> 
> I was considering building one this winter ^so I can leave the front bucket on for moving snow around.







Thats maybe what I'll have to do build my own Think be big seller


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Reb;1385277 said:


> As I remember Cycle Country, Kolpin and Swisher make versions of a 3 point system for ATV's, you might check their web sites. I also have one I made years ago, check my pics to see it. From what I found rear systems aren't very good for moving snow.


Thanks swisher looks very cheap looking I'll check the others out


----------



## atv4wheeler (Feb 1, 2011)

Swisher not only looks cheap, but they are built poorly as well. I'm a professional welder part-time and the quality of the welds on EVERY Fisher product I've seen is terrible. Very poor penetration from a multitude of reasons and sloppy workmanship. I've repaired 5 Swisher products to date ranging from tow behind mowers to atv plows. My customers have also told me they do not stand behind their product if you have a problem as well.


----------

